# Riesige Schreibtische und beste Büro Stühle?



## Ananas! (15. April 2020)

Hi,
Kennt ihr Shops (oder lokale Läden im Hamburg und Umgebung) in denen man die riesigen Schreibtische kaufen kann wie man sie oft auf Ganing Zimmer Fotos sieht? Es sind ja meist die schwarzen langen Platten.

Gibt es extra Shops dafür, evtl auch zusätzlich mit Schubladen und Eckschreibtisch?


Außerdem könnt ihr mir die besten Bürostühle empfehlen für Leute mit breitem Rücken? Dazu verstellbare Armlehnen in alle Richtungen und auf denen man mega bequem quasi den ganzen sitzen kann und gleichzeitig auch zum Zocken geeignet sind?
Momentan habe ich den klassischen Dxracer in rot schwarz mit Stoffüberzug. Der ist aber zu schmal und auch zu unbequem.

Preise für Tisch und Stuhl ist egal und mir geht es kein bisschen um Preis Leistung sondern nur um das beste/bequemste etc.

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## gekipptes-Bit (15. April 2020)

Als Tischplatte würde ich im Baumarkt eine Siebdruckplatte holen in der gewünschten Größe und zurechtschneiden lassen.
Diese ist wunderbar superstabil schon ab 1,4cm Dicke. Eine Seite glatt und fast schwarz und die andere rauh und mittelbraun. Für den durch Zuschneiden entstandenen hellen und glatten Holzrand einfach Stoßstangenfarbe für Kfz mit Pinsel auftragen und nach dem tocknen kurz mit Zewatuch mal drüberwischen um späteres abfärben zu unterbinden. Diese Siebdruckplatte kann man auch für den Pkwtransport halbieren und später in der Wohnung zur gewünschten Größe zusammenmontieren auf alten Schreibtisch oder vorgesehene Unterkonstruktion zum Beispiel.
Ich habe damals einen Chefsessel von Ikea umgebaut.
Habe kräftige Oberschenkel die auf die Lehneninnenseiten drückten.
Einfach im Baumarkt passende und längere Schrauben besorgt mit passenden Gewindehülsen als Abstandshalter.
Somit konnte ich die Lehnen um ca.5cm rechts und links angleichen.


----------



## bastian123f (15. April 2020)

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich bisher auch noch keinen Shopmgefunden mit somgroßen Gaming Tischen. Entweder die kleinen, oder halt ein normaler büroausstatter. Meinen Gamingtisch habe ich mir selbst gebaut. Kann man hwar nich höhenverstellen, aber der ist mitnseiner 30mm Massivholzplatte genug stabil, um einiges wegzustecken.


----------



## Ananas! (16. April 2020)

Danke. Ich würde es aber gerne vermeiden irgendetwas selber zu basteln. 
Ich habe mich immer gefragt wo die Leute diese riesigen schwarzen (glaub nicht aus Holz) Plattenschreibtische herbekommen


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2020)

Auf IKEA kannst dir dein Schreibtisch auch selbst zusammen stellen.

Hier kannst du auch Eckteile dazu  kaufen und dein Schreibtisch auch über Ecke bauen. Zudem kannst als Füße auch Unterschränke auswählen oder auch runde Füße. Dein Schreibtisch kannst du so selbst nach eigenem Wunsch was Größe und Aussehen angeht zusammenstellen.
Buerotische & Bueroschreibtische guenstig online kaufen - IKEA Deutschland

Zusammenbauen musst du auch selbst, aber alles ist bereits schon vorgefertigt so das du nur zusammenschrauben musst.


----------



## gekipptes-Bit (18. April 2020)

Hier mal ein wahres Schnäppchen von Gamerstuhl:
SNAKEBYTE SB912979 Gaming-Seat Gaming Stuhl - Grau online kaufen | SATURN


----------



## Ananas! (19. April 2020)

Danke, da gibt es leider nur 200cm x 60cm. Ich hätte gerne 200+ x 100cm um den Dreh


----------



## Ananas! (19. April 2020)

Danke, aber gibt kennst du qualitativ sehr hochwertige Stühle? Kann auch 1000€ kosten


----------



## JoM79 (19. April 2020)

Gesture Buerostuehle &#8211; Ergonomische Steelcase Buerodrehstuehle


----------



## Olstyle (19. April 2020)

Ananas! schrieb:


> Danke, da gibt es leider nur 200cm x 60cm. Ich hätte gerne 200+ x 100cm um den Dreh


Mein Schreibtisch in letztgenanntem Format wurde damals bei Ikea als Konferenztisch verkauft.
Bei sowas lohnt es sich dann doch einfach Mal durch den Laden zu gehen (wenn es denn wieder erlaubt ist).


----------



## Ananas! (20. April 2020)

Tisch habe ich gefunden, genau sowas habe ich gesucht:
&#8203;[/B]]Tisch selbst gestalten | mycs

Jetzt fehlt nur noch der beste Büro-/Gamingstuhl


----------



## warawarawiiu (20. April 2020)

Zum tisch:

Bevor du 600€ für den da oben ausgibst.
Kauf dir eine Küchen-Arbeitsplatte - die sind sehr stabil, kratzfest und günstig. Gibt es in ALLEN Farben. Auch komplett schwarz. 90cmx220cm sind kein Problem und kosten so um die 150€. Kannst sogar bis über 400cm gehen wenn du wölltest.
Arbeitsplatte 90 x 2,9 cm listone butcherblock maron (BBL329 POF) max. 4,1 m kaufen bei OBI

Dazu ein paar einfache tischbeine und die einfach dran geschraubt. Ist poplig einfach
2x Natural Goods Berlin Design Tischkufen viele Modelle Metall Tischbeine | Tischgestell aus Stahl | Esstisch, Schreibtisch, Couchtisch, Bank (CLASSIC H42cm, Schwarz): Amazon.de: Baumarkt
Oder die hier (die habe ich)
2x Natural Goods Berlin Design Tischkufen viele Modelle Metall Tischbeine | Tischgestell aus Stahl | Esstisch, Schreibtisch, Couchtisch, Bank (X-FORM H72cm, Schwarz): Amazon.de: Baumarkt


Das wirkt wertiger als Das mit funier beklebte teil für 600€ aus deinem link.

Wenn du doch was bastel willst: Kauf dir epoxidharz auf Amazon und giess dir selber einen Tisch mit was auch immer du willst. Kannst holz eingiessen, bücher, Controller, mäuse oder alte motherbords.
Habe mir auch einen gebasteltund es sieht mega aus.echter Blickfang in meiner bude.

Zum stuhl:
Ich verwende einen 20 Jahre alten Stuhl...bin da nicht so auf dem laufenden. Was mir aber hier auf pcgh zuletzt sehr gefallen hat ist der hier:
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Hard...l-Cougar-bringt-Ranger-auf-den-Markt-1348184/
Den werde ich nach Sichtung einiger testvideos wohl kaufen.


----------



## Ananas! (23. April 2020)

danke. wie löst du das mit der rückseite der platte? die ist ja nicht abgerundet und da habe ich angst, dass maus- und tastatur kabel sich zerscheuern


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. April 2020)

Ich würde empfehlen, einfach ein Loch als Kabeldurchführung in die Platte zu fräsen und die Innenseite schlicht mit mehreren Lagen Holzleim zu versiegeln. Gibt sicher auch noch elegantere Möglichkeiten, aber das ist super simpel. Alternativ eine Kabeldurchführung als Halbrund in die Hinterkante der Platte und dann ebenfalls versiegeln. Unter die Platte könnte man dann "Kabel-Organizer" (oder wie immer man die nennt) Schrauben, damit das ganze Gedöns da nicht wild in der Gegend rum hängt. Gibt es für sehr schmale Taler bei einem bekannten skandinavischen Möbelhaus.


----------



## fipS09 (24. April 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Kauf dir eine Küchen-Arbeitsplatte - die sind sehr stabil, kratzfest und günstig. Gibt es in ALLEN Farben. Auch komplett schwarz. 90cmx220cm sind kein Problem und kosten so um die 150€. Kannst sogar bis über 400cm gehen wenn du wölltest.
> Arbeitsplatte 90 x 2,9 cm listone butcherblock maron (BBL329 POF) max. 4,1 m kaufen bei OBI


Beachte aber das du die in der Regel alle im Markt bestellen musst (inkl. 1-2 Wochen Lieferzeit), die sind wenn überhaupt nur selten mal vorrätig wenn was schief gelaufen ist 
Wirklich scharfkantig sind die hinten auch nicht, sollte keine Probleme mit den Kabeln geben. Ich würde aber eh jedem ein Mousebungee oder wie andere schon erwähnt haben Kabeldurchführungen empfehlen.


----------



## V1p3R0105 (25. April 2020)

Hier verwende sowas.... finde vorallem rechteckig immer sehr chic

Amazon.de : kabel durchfuehrungen


----------



## Ecxeon (27. April 2020)

Ich kann dir auch nur empfehlen, einfach eine Küchenarbeitsplatte im Baumarkt raussuchen und diese auf deine Wunschlänge schneiden zu lassen. 
Dazu Tischbeine die dir Optisch gefallen (das Ganze mit ein paar Schrauben zu befestigen ist fix gemacht) oder z.B. für mehr Stauraum Schubladen-Element. Die Platte könnte man dann auch etwas "anheben" mit Möbelfüßen, falls man mehr Höhe braucht oder eben wegen der Optik hier oder hier. Für Ambiente Beleuchtung könnte man auch einen RGB-Stripe dahinter/drunter kleben.

Was die Kabel von Maus und Tastatur angeht, wie schon erwähnt wurde, entweder ein einfaches Loch bohren z.B. hinter der Tastatur oder wenn du ein Großes Mauspad hast dahinter, ist dann auch nicht mehr ganz so auffällig oder eben eine richtige Kabeldurchführung. Dafür brauchst du dann aber eine Bohrkrone um es sauber und einfach zu machen.

Sowas macht, wie ich finde, einfach viel mehr her, als die ganzen Tische die man so findet. Meistens enstprechen diese eh nicht den Vorstellungen. So kannst du dir mit nicht wirklich viel Aufwand genau DEINEN Tisch bauen. Die sind auch meistens deutlich stabiler.


----------



## Ananas! (7. Mai 2020)

Habe mir jetzt eine 170x90 geschliffene Kiefernplatte vom Baumarkt geholt und die X-Beine von Natural Goods Berlin.

Als Stuhl den Steelcase Gesture.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------

